
Ask HN: Install macOS in another partition and boot it before crossing borders? - zuck9
This is in response to the recent Basecamp handbook and 1Password&#x27;s new feature.<p>How technically competent are the folks who search devices at borders? What if I install macOS in another partition, boot it up, and unmount the original partition? Will they discover my data?<p>I realize nothing novel can be done in iOS devices without jailbreaking.
======
imwally
It sounds like you want some type of plausible deniability[1] or a way to hide
your secure data in pain sight but often security through obscurity is a
terrible idea.

Beyond using FileVault and a firmware password I don't think there's much else
you can do besides physically removing the disk. Unfortunately that is not a
easy task on the latest MacBooks.

1: [https://defuse.ca/truecrypt-plausible-deniability-useless-
by...](https://defuse.ca/truecrypt-plausible-deniability-useless-by-game-
theory.htm)

------
Piskvorrr
Assume worst case.

